# LA Metro proposing to switch to letter based line designations



## afigg (Apr 6, 2015)

Saw this story several days ago. The LA Metro system is proposing to replace its color and line naming system with single letter based line designations, similar to the NYC subway (which of course is numbers and letters). Fairly bold proposal, but I can see the reasoning given the expected expansion of the LA metro rail and BRT line system in the coming decades.

Urbanize LA article: Metro Proposes Simplified Naming Convention for Rail Lines.

Map of the proposed new system line letter assignments which also includes the lines and extensions under or approaching start of construction. So the map, which I linked to below, is showing the LA system as it should look in 8 to 10+ years. LA is going to have a respectable rail transit system in 10 years reaching much of the metro area from Union Station.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 6, 2015)

Probably the most interesting to me...are they seriously looking at running the (present) Blue Line through to Pasadena and redirect the Gold Line out to Santa Monica?


----------



## afigg (Apr 7, 2015)

Anderson said:


> Probably the most interesting to me...are they seriously looking at running the (present) Blue Line through to Pasadena and redirect the Gold Line out to Santa Monica?


I think that has been the plan for some time. Look at the map for the Regional Connector Transit Project which shows the redirections to create an E-W line to Santa Monica and a N-S line running south from Union Station. If you look at the line connections in the proposed map, all of the lines except for the Crenshaw [K] line would be accessible with a single transfer from Union Station. However, the plan is to extend the Crenshaw line north to intersect with the Purple Line in a future phase. When that happens, then one could take the Purple Line from Union Station to transfer to the Crenshaw[K] line.

There are still 2 transfers needed from various lines and stops to other stops in the new line configuration, but the reroute creating two long light rail lines does reduce them. A key feature of the DC Metro design is that all lines cross other lines so one can travel between any station pair with a single transfer. The LA Metro system is too sprawling to achieve that, but improved cross connectivity is a goal to aim for as the system expands.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 7, 2015)

I support this proposal. :excl:


----------



## Anderson (Apr 8, 2015)

afigg said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the most interesting to me...are they seriously looking at running the (present) Blue Line through to Pasadena and redirect the Gold Line out to Santa Monica?
> ...


I saw the map, but somehow I hadn't connected it with the above in my mind (I saw the line to attach the Blue/Expo lines to Union Station but hadn't connected it with a reconfigured Gold Line/Blue Line)


----------



## neroden (Apr 12, 2015)

Geez, letters are a silly idea. They should go with names like London did.


----------



## NorthShore (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't quite tell.....is the Purple/C ever going to make it out to Westwood and UCLA?


----------



## afigg (Apr 13, 2015)

NorthShore said:


> I can't quite tell.....is the Purple/C ever going to make it out to Westwood and UCLA?


The proposed LA Metro map includes the lines or segment that are funded and under construction. For the Purple/C Line that is Phase 1 to Wilshire/ La Cienega with a projected 2023 completion date. So the letter based line designation map shows the projected circa 2023 system. Phases 2 to Century City and Phase 3 to UCLA and Westwood would be completed by circa 2026(?) and 2035 using the currently available amount of funding. If LA and CA can line up more federal or local funding, then Phases 2 and 3 get built sooner. Link to the Purple Line extension project site.


----------



## sechs (May 9, 2015)

Anderson said:


> Probably the most interesting to me...are they seriously looking at running the (present) Blue Line through to Pasadena and redirect the Gold Line out to Santa Monica?


The original plan for the Blue Line had it running from Long Beach to Pasadena. It was the inability to build this connector that lead to two separate lines.


----------



## sechs (May 9, 2015)

Any thoughts on why they chose the order in which the lines opened for assigning letters?


----------

